# Upgraded from 36G to 75G! Filtration Advice needed!!



## thabigo (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey Everyone. 

I just upgraded my 36 Bow Front Tank to a 75 Gallon. The tank is setup in the middle of my living room coming outwards. So kind of like a Peninsula/ Room Divider. So I have a couple of questions regarding proper filtration and flow for my Cichlids.

My Current Stock is 7 Cichlids and 3 Barbs.

On my 36 I was running a AquaClear 70 HOB and my Eheim 2213 Canister Filter. I moved everything over to the 75 Gallon but since I have the tanking coming out from the wall and the filters are only on that side I feel like the circulation isn't reaching the other side of the Tank. It is Day 2 now and the fish seem a lot happier and more active but I want to make sure that my filtration will hold up in this tank. 

What are your guys thoughts on this. 

Will I be ok?

I have another Eheim 2213 which is in my Planted 15 Gallon which I can move to the 75 Gallon if I need to and put the Aqua Clear on the 15G if that is necessary. But then again The AquaClear has a higher GPH Rate (300) then the Eheim 2213 (116GPH).

Also I kind of want to get Rid of the Aqua Clear 70 on my 75 Gallon Tank since it will have a nicer cleaner look without it.

Here are some Phots so you guys can see my setup!

Also I found quite interesting that my 75 Gallon Tank only took 52 Gallons of water. I filled in 4 Gallons at a time added my Rocks and Sand mid way then filled the Rest. So giving 52 gallons of water and giving 6x More for Filtration is 312GPH is what my Goal should be correct?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwo...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwo...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwo...ew?usp=sharing


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

maybe you need a canister filter with a spray bar return line. Thats the set up I have in my 90 gallon tank and there is more than enough water flow (I'm using a penn-plax cascade 1000). Or you could just go get a small circulation pump and get the same effect.


----------



## thabigo (Aug 20, 2014)

What do you mean a spray bar return line? my eheim 2213 has a spray bar for the outlet line. Is that what you are referring to?

Circulation pump is a good idea I was thinking of that that instead as well. What size pump would i need for my 75 tank?


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah thats it! And for the pump I would go smaller (can't be sure because have the spray bar not the pump). A small pump would probably get you the water flow you want, while avoiding the "flooding river" look


----------



## thabigo (Aug 20, 2014)

Yea i was reading some other forums I think a nice 725 GPH would would nicely in my tank

Amazon.com : Hydor Koralia Evolution 750/850 Aquarium Circulation Pump 750-850 GPH : Aquarium Water Pumps : Pet Supplies

That one looks good!


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

yeah, looks like you can always upgrade that unit with a wave controller later on haha wow


----------

